# Official CycleChat Jersey's Relay - Journal



## mcd (1 Mar 2008)

*PLEASE do not post general relay stuff into this thread - this is the official jersey's hand-over thread and should only be posted into by the participants to log the journey and hand-over of each jersey.*

There are two jersey that are setting off around the country / globe; *Jersey 1* - started off in Jersey and is the first one to be handed-over (see below). *Jersey 2* will be setting off in a couple of weeks. *Jersey 3* was added later for the London crowd.

Here's the story so far:

*Jersey 1*

The CC Jersey has arrived on Jersey! 
Much to the interest of some of the locals:






http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2301523561/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2301524531/

Yes, I know, a bit cheesy, but the farm's just across the road so it had to be done  . The challenge is now for someone to find some friedly friesians!

The original plan was to hand the jersey over to User76 on his visit to Jersey, but a last minute double booking an major forensic investigation (with the world's media watching) meant that his trip was cancelled. So over to plan B: take the jersey with me on my holiday to the Alps and hand it over to Will near Geneva. 

This plan worked out perfectly. I had a very inspiring ride - looks like there's loads of good cycling in the Geneva / Annecy area. Will took us along a very quiet scenic route, and he was a very accomodating host. If all the handovers are half as good as this, we've all got something to look forward to.

While in Chamonix, I took the cable car up to the Aguille du Midi to get the Highest Altitude (in the with-proof-but-without-a-bike sub category) off to a good start: 3,842m - or 12,602 in old money: 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2347877403/

I wasn't quite up to taking it to the top of Mont Blanc - maybe another time with another jersey . . .





http://www.flickr.com/photos/41052152@N00/2348709726/

Where next? It's on its way to User76 in the South West!


----------



## will (17 Mar 2008)

This morning it was raining, very windy, and cold. So I sat by the phone waiting (hoping?) for Keith (MCD) to cancel. But he is Scottish not Australian, so canceling never crossed his mind.

Keith was visiting nearby Chamonix, and we had made plans to meet and get together for a ride. 

We had never met, and don't know each other - but let me say what a thoroughly decent guy he is. We had a load of fun. 

After fixing his pedals on my spare road bike, we took the mandatory jersey photo and set-off up Le Saleve - the big mountain overlooking Geneva and the lake. Don't worry, I took the jersey off before sweating. 

It can be very steep in parts, and as we got to know each other, I encouraged him to do most of the talking, while I pretended I was feeling no pain. It's a superb car free route. And though the Alps views were blocked by dark clouds, we were able to see Lake Annecy in the distance. 

As it began to snow(!), we reached 1,350 metres (about 4500 feet), where the road was still closed due to snow. 

Keith being an Alps rookie, borrowed my spare jacket for the cold descent. 

A thoroughly enjoyable ride! Back at my house, over pizza, we sat around congratulating ourselves for getting out on a great route on such a dodgy day. 

And the cycling gods were smiling on us as it is pouring this afternoon. 

Anyone interested in more photos and maps of today's ride, I threw it on my blog: 

http://www.cycling-challenge.com/the-great-cycle-chat-jersey-relay/

PS - I signed the jersey but left it with Keith as he is returning to the UK in the next few days.


----------



## Shaun (24 Apr 2008)

*Jersey 2*

Finally, after weeks of sitting on the desk in my office, Jersey number two is on the move. My plan was two-fold; get the jersey on its way, and do my first 100 mile ride!

Short version: I got the jersey on its way, but didn't get the ton!

In typical male fashion I did the planning well in advance (_the night before_), and loaded with Lucozade and snack bars, I set off towards York to meet up with Arch. To stay away from the busier A roads, I built up my ride on Google Maps. It was, with hindsight, to be part of my downfall!

20 miles in and I was feeling great. Roads were fairly quite, a strong back wind was blowing me along, and I was doing well for time. The quiet roads I'd picked turned out to be quite hilly, but what the hell, the sun was shining, the air was fresh, and the view was lovely. At one point I didn't see a car or tractor for nearly 30 mins.

Up and up I went. Then I looked around and couldn't see any hills bigger than the one I was at the top of. That's when it happened. The most fun and scary part of the ride! I crested the hill and after briefly noticing the warning sign (_the one with the really steep slope on it_), I grabbed the bars, put my head down, clenched my cheeks, and headed down the other side.

What a thrill. The previously quite hum of the tyres turned into a roaring whirr and I shot down the hill like a bullet. Within seconds I was doing over 20mph and picking up speed, 25, 30, 35, shouting excitedly at the animals in the fields either side of me, then I hit 40mph! YES!!!! WHAT A BUZZ! It was with an equally inverted buzz that I noticed the shallow, gravelled turn at the bottom of the hill. Panic, hit the brakes, let go of them again before I fly over the bars, and finally slow down just in time for the turn. The best 30 seconds of fun I've had in a long while!

The rest of the ride into York was plain sailing and having completed 53 miles I finally arrived at the Minster to meet up with Arch.

Cue hand-over photo (_see attachment_).

Sue took me to a lovely little cafe on the other side of the Minster where we sat outside and enjoyed great food and conversation, before Sue helped me head out of town on the Fulford Road.

I said goodbye to Sue and set about doing the next 50 miles. Unfortunately I was now heading into the strong wind that had helped to push me along in the morning, and at around 70 miles I had to stop and take a lie down in a field because my knees were beginning to hurt.

The next 10 miles were hard work and I had to stop more frequently to rest the knees, but I was determined to continue as far as I could. This is where the last minute Google map planning tripped me up! I'd thought I was joining the A645 into Goole from a side road, however in reality it was a dead-end and I had to go around for 4 miles to get back to where I wanted to be.

I struggled on through Goole towards Howden, but once I got to Howden I couldn't carry on. I'd completed 94 miles but just couldn't squeeze those extra 6 miles in. If I'd tried I'm sure I would have done myself a serious injury, so I resigned myself to getting my 100 miler done another time and called in the Cavalry (my bruvva wiv da big van!).

Finally got home around 9:30pm. Hugged the missus, jumped into a warm bath, climbed out, and slept for England.

What a day!


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

*Jersey 2*

Well, This was the appointed weekend for Jersey 2 ("The Northern Jersey") to continue on its way, via (thanks to National Express Trains and the Societie Nationale Chemin de Fer) Mount Ventoux. By lucky coincidence The Doctor had come up to sample the cycling in my neck of the woods, so we were all set for the arrival of Postman and his friend Dave. I got a call at about 10.30, to say they had arrived by car in Thorp Arch (how appropriate!), near Wetherby, and were setting out on their bikes for the city. When pressed for an ETA, the first suggestion was, helpfully 'Tuesday', which was then revised to 'a couple of hours'. In fact it was 90 minutes later when Postman called to say they had just passed the station. I gather these gentlemen are more used to cycling in the Dales and suchlike, and the flatness of the terrain around my way had induced an exhilarating pace! Anyway, all that remained was for them to make their way to the West Door of York Minster, where they were joined by us wheeling our bikes from where we were, five minutes away. I spotted Postman's own jersey from some distance, and if there was any doubt that it was him, it was dispelled when he caught sight of mine and semaphored wildly at me..

Meeting achieved and introductions made, we had the Official Handover:






Yes, that is a real gas lamp we are standing next to, York is very forward thinking in technological terms...

Once the handover was complete, we adjourned to the nearby cafe. Admin and I chose the same spot for our lunch, well, it's very handy, and has tables outside, so one can keep an eye on the bikes. In the past the service has been a bit slow, but I reckoned we'd give them a chance, and they were OK this time. Tea, coffee and chocolate fudge cake all round...






Once we were suitably restocked with calories and caffeine, we set off - Postman and Dave to ride back to Thorp Arch, TheDoctor and I to accompany them as far as we felt like, and then head back. Just as we were mounting our steeds, a gentleman came up and got chatting to us, having seen the jerseys and bikes and so on, and told us of his exploits, cycling around Boulogne, raising money for the British Legion and their sister organisation in France, and being awarded a medal for doing so, something he was obviously very proud of (and rightfully so).

(While we were chatting, I spotted a pair of recumbent trikes go by on the other side of the road. I wish I'd had a closer look, it's a fair chance I'd have known the riders!) Anyway, we got going again, and I led the party down by the river (crowded with pleasure boats on a hot day) and then over the racecourse, and out to the York-Selby bikepath and solar system. We followed it to just before Saturn, where we turned off to ride through Acaster Malbis and Appleton Roebuck, heading for Bolton Percy, where we anticipated a tea shop. Just the mention of it added 2mph to my speed apparently. Alas, when we got there it was closed! But luckily I knew there was also a pub, so we consoled ourselves with large cool drinks, and Postman had the only Tuna Baguette I've ever seen come with a side garnish of roast potatoes!

After that, we went our separate ways, and I gather from his post that Postman and Dave got home safely, and a jolly good day had been had by all. What was lovely, apart from the excellent company, the fantastic weather, and the cake of course, was that we saw a lot of folk out on bikes, just enjoying the sun, happy faces everywhere. Truely a day to go down in the memory under 'great fun'.

I gather the next plan is for the jersey to head south again, to meet up with bonj. The story continues....


----------



## postman (12 May 2008)

*Jersey 2*

Well the day finally arrived.After a number of date changes and rider numbers down from six to two.Retired Postman Bob and his trusty sidekick i hope he reads this,David took on the task of the jersey handover.Timewise we decided to save a little by leaving from Thorp Arch trading estate,thus saving about 20 miles or so on the day.We left at 10-30 and David riding his best road bike a Pavone or as it is known "The Yellow Peril".It was soon obvious that Postman riding his trusty Dawes Galaxy had his hands full trying to keep up.A water stop at Marston Moor a famous battle site brought a little light relief .The weather was glorious the terrain flat few if any cars and little wind.Despite a plea to slow down .David pushed even harder.Next stop Askham Bryan where fruit ,water ,carrot cake and flapjack were devoured.A beautiful village pond was the backdrop for this enjoyable snack.A promise to go slower was offered but wearing the Cyclechat jersey brought out the never say die attitude from Postman Bob.And soon York Racecourse was in sight the final furlong and the finishing post.Loving an audience Bob got to the front only by a head.Caught up in the crowds we decided to phone Arch and made our way to the meeting point.It was now 12 noon.We had done a little short of twenty miles 19.58 on the computer in that time.We saw Arch and her companion which i now know to be The Doctor coming through a park.Following the photo handover very well done by our team mates.We collared a table and had our tea and chocolate fudge cake.What was nice this was the cafe some twenty years before i had taken a young lady for a similar snack.She is now my wife.And supports all my cycling activities.Too soon it was time to be on our way.Sue,notice change of name.Lead us out of York along leafy quiet backroads into the wonderful villages of York.Where we found a little pub.After a round of cold drinks a large tuna sandwich devoured by Postman we parted and went our seperate ways.Later in the evening i found out that two days earlier Sue's companion had cycled Mt Ventoux.I take my hat off to you sir.It is a day i will long remember and cherish.


----------



## tdr1nka (30 May 2008)

*Jersey 3*

*Prologue.
Monday 21st May*

My Postman delivers the much anticipated package from our very own postman.
Contained within was a covering note and a lovely new CC jersey ready for the London bit of the relay!
_ It was time to take to the internet and post a missive to the massive........._

* Wednesday 28th May*

Mid afternoon I mounted the clarty hack and set off to meet Aperitif at Speakers Corner.
The rain had stopped and was replaced with patchy mizzle.

After a jolly sprint up Park Lane I met Apreitif on a bimble for other CC'ers looking like a man who had mislaid a peloton.
We waited to see if anyone else would turn up and took pics of the first exchange.






No one else turned up so we took some more pics.











Having not been apprehended for taking silly photos with a camera on a tripod(like wot terrorists do), we took our leave and set off for the South Bank on the tourist route, taking in Buckingham Palace, Westminster and over the bridge to Waterloo.
The jersey rode with Aperitif and I was a mere escort(Mk.IV RS).

At the NFT bar we drank tea and continued happy natterings, a shared interest in photography, graphic design and Jack Russells no less.

Returning from the toilet I found Aperitif had been sniffing around the book stalls and found himself engrossed in a rather interesting read!?






Not long after that who should roll up on his Bromton but Ben Lovejoy who joined us in more tea! 
We all chatted until it looked like no one else was going to show, Aperitif exchanged the jersey with Ben who signed it and then rode it to the pub!






By this time it was getting much colder and the rain started again so Aperitif said his farewells setting off West and not 15mins later Redtom arrived!






By this time it was getting late so we had one more drink, Ben then passed the jersey to Redtom to sign and we made our seperate ways.

A small tear of happiness welled in the corner of my eye as I watched Ben and Redtom cycling off to cross the river, heading North.
The Bromton and the Cannondale in tandem.

It was a fine way to spend an evening in good company and as from previous experience it is a pleasure to meet fellow CC'ers and get to know the friedly people behind the avatars we see everyday.

Every respect to those who couldn't make it out that night, it was slap bang in the middle of exams, half term and I did call the meet at quite short notice, so not to worry folks there will be a next time, in fact.... any thoughts on a Cycle Chat picnic on a weekend in July?

Oh, but hang on! Wait a minute! I still had the relay jersey!!

* Thursday 29th May*

After some PM'ing I arranged to meet Walker, who had been unable attend the night before, at the Cutty Sark in Greenwich for a swift exchange and photo opportunity. 






Owing to filthy rain we only got a brief chat but again, always good to meet a CC'er and I hope the weather improves for the ride on Saturday Walker!
To anyone else, _'next time you meet Walker in the rain, remember me.....'_

So there you have it, the London leg is away and the jersey on the move again! 

Thanks to everyone involved and special thanks to Bonj, Longers, Mr.Paul and Aperitif for the late night photo tutorial .

Best Wishes and see you all soon,

tdr1nka


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 May 2008)

*Jersey 3*

My leg of the relay was pretty tough, but with the determination and fortitude for which CCers are rightly known, I put the jersey in my Brompton's front pannier and the three of us made the arduous journey up the ramp from the NFT theatre bar, across the Waterloo roundabout and under the bridge to the pub. The journey took a good couple of minutes, but we did it in one hit without so much as a tea-break!

We did, though, need a drink or two in the pub to recover.

Ben


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2008)

*Jersey 3*

I was privileged to tote the jersey past the biggest house in the country, and the smallest police station. A romantic voyage of intent on our part.
CycleChat's very own Louis Daguerre was armed with shiny new camera as we met "at the ice cream van" (so flipping cold that the ice cream man was keeping his stuff outside )





Flash bang wallopist

Formalities completed, we did as tdr1nka said, threatened people with violence if they did not pretend to be CycleChatters gathering like hungry starlings...gave up on that after half an hour and, with Mr Tea chef de voyage, made our regal way to the South Bank.
Tea and coffee prevailed as we settled in our hide waiting for the first twitch of lesser spotted Chat when, like a stray spaceship, the Gadget Guru aka Ben Lovejoy descended in a mist of timespace continuum.
What nice blokes! Interesting too. I had dawdled into work earlier in the day - dressed for early Summer - as you do - and it was whipping up a breeze along the banks of the Thames, doing the opposite of warming my cockles.
For information, there are many second hand bookstalls situated adjacent to the bar and, while tdr1nka was answering the call, nay scream of nature and Ben was kindly purchasing tea, I happened to glance through one of the stalls and found this book. In mint condition. Unread - some might say unwritten.






It was fate really - there was nothing more to say...we dregged our cups and departed for the pub, escorting Ben on his intrepid leg.
The rest you know...except to say that the book will be making its way around...ideally starting with Joe24 - our 'youngest' (He must be on hols. at the moment...Joe24 where are you?)


----------



## Amanda P (30 May 2008)

*Jersey 2*

Meanwhile, back in t' North...

My plaintive posting caught Postman's attention. He frantically PM'd me for some days before I noticed, but we got in touch at last and arranged for me to have a go with The Jersey before it disappears in the General Direction of Bonj.

The plan was to meet somewhere between Leeds and York. Postman and his mates managed to persuade their wives to give them the day off (mine isn't here, and while the cat's away...), so we agreed to meet in Tadcaster.

At the cafe, naturally.

Postman cheerfully phoned me half an hour ahead of our suggested meeting time to say that he was already at the cafe, as they'd been cruising along with a stong tailwind. I replied, shouting over the howling gale that was blowing along a direct line from Tadcaster to York and gritting my teeth, that I'd be another half an hour or so...

Arriving at Tykes in Taddy (conveniently sited on the high street, next to CycleSense, both recommended, but for different things, obviously), I found a Galaxy, a Horizon and a Cirrus tethered outside the teashop. Going inside, I was greeted by Bob. No-one warned me that the man's about nine feet tall! I knew it was him 'cause he was wearing a CycleChat jersey. 

Now it's possible that I perspired a bit thrashing into that headwind. Or maybe it was just co-incidence that the tea shop emptied while we were eating...

After lunch, I signed The Jersey and after the obligatory photographs...





...we headed to York. Back to York for me.

(See what I mean? _I'm_ six foot... It shouldn't be _allowed_ to be that tall - makes the rest of us feel inferior...)

At the cafe outside the Minster, Postman and his mates, John and Dave, were beginning to feel like regulars. There was chocolate fudge cake and lattes all round before we headed back to where we had to split up. Postman has some smashing photos of an interesting cyclist we met on our way.

So I didn't actually contribute to _getting_ The Jersey anywhere, since it had already made the journey from York to Leeds once, but it now has my name on it, I had a great day out and met three great guys I wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## postman (30 May 2008)

*Jersey 2*

The journey continues.Thanks to our loved ones we were able to have a full day out.So i suggested a trip to York.Uncle Phil picked up on this and we arranged to meet in Tadcaster,the home of John Smith's Ale.Along with me were David and John.My two best cycling buddies.We left on time 11-30.We gave ourselves plenty of time by letting Uncle Phil know we would be in Taddy by 1-00pm.Well blessed with a reasonable day and wind.We arrived early.Tykes tea shop was busy so we delayed ordering so Phil could get there.Arround 12-50 he appeared on the most beautiful 1980's Moulton,which would later in York was to draw admiring glances.After resting and having taken in our food.We took the usual photo of the jersey.We then continued our merry way to York.The weather continued to get better,sorry London.On arriving in York we had to dismount and push our steeds through the massesto the cafe frequented by our own Arch.Again we had a soft spot for chocolate fudge cake and cream,washed down with large Latte's.The Moulton now began to draw a small crowd.Once again our time passed quickly and it was time to leave.Postman needed to find a hole in the wall.He was going to need more food at Bolton Percy.We spotted a wonderful cyclist.Who after agreeing a price allowed us a photo opportunity with the now famous jersey.We had a little crowd now watching this unfold.We made our way on the same route shown to us by Arch.Just in time for the 4o'clock race.We stopped and talked with a member of the staff who told us novices about his job and the other staff in that area.We had our final meal at D'Oyly's.We then with the sun now appearing made our way back to John's home.We had covered a wonderful 51 miles.Thank you Endura for without you this journey would not be taking place.Next stop Ladybower to meet Bonj.


----------



## postman (29 Jun 2008)

*Jersey 2*

Well the Northern jersey finally got to Ladybower.What a wonderful day.David and me arrived at The Fairholmes carpark just after 10-30 which was not bad after missing a couple of turn off's along the way.Marin york was already there and Bonj was on his way.Delayed by a mech problem to his bike.Just after 11-00 we were all together.David and i asked our hosts for a scenic and gentle route and the young men delivered just that.For us it was perfect i think it just might have been a little tame for them.The scenery flowed past along with the conversation and time.Before we knew it we were back at the cafe.Due to the mech problem it was decided to end the ride there.
We then took the now famous jersey photo and the handover was complete.Paul and Ben then gave us advice on more routes because we decided to stay on and go further.My that was a great decision the scenery the riding just got better and better and i took loads of photos. 
Paul mentioned to David about visiting Castleton so we found ourselves at the bottom of Winnats Pass.Well we had a go at it.We got to the top.Only just.But we did it by ride stop ride stop ride stop.It was a little dangerous but we did it.It finished our day off.Thank you for a wonderful day out guys.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Aug 2008)

the northern jersey is now with landslide...
I cycled to clumber park, into the wind all the way 
but then met landslide, and his mate. We had a nice cup of tea in the caff there, and landslide had a MASSIVE chocolate cake. 

the handover (that's clumber park church in the background, or i think it might be called hardwick church):




(me on the left, landslide on the right)

then we had a very nice enjoyable little cycle out through the back lanes of north notts (being blown along most of the way, freewheeling and side by side chatting for much of it) to Rampton, where we had a couple of pints outside the very pleasant village pub. I'm sure the question most people will be asking is, did we see any mentals, and the answer is yes. A fella went past on a skateboard, skating quite fast down the middle of the road, waving to everyone, and from the look on his face was clearly in another world! Obviously an escapee then 

Anyhow a very pleasant day out was had by all!


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Aug 2008)

Jersey 3

Meanwhile, down in the South...
I gained the Southern Replacement Jersey from Paulus at the Stevenage Circular audax back in mid June. After a few missed opportunities to get it signed by Arch, Plax, Gromit and Carwash I finally met up with ArDee at the Silver Ball transport caff on the A10. After numerous mugs of *Tea?* and much droolage over various tasty looking motorbikes, the handover snap was duly taken (with thanks to Random Passing Bloke) and here it is!




We rode part of the way back together, then our ways back parted. It was good to meet another CC denizen, and so the jersey meanders onwards. All the best, ArDee!
Unexpected bonus. On my way back I saw a whole load of people hanging around at a level crossing. This normally means something unusual is expected, and it turned out to be this :-




It was a bit tricky to get a shot, as it was really hammering along.


----------



## Baggy (23 Feb 2009)

Luckily I was on hand with a camera to record the moment User76 finally let the jersey go. Look how badly Andy wants it!


----------



## Landslide (14 Mar 2009)

*Nice weather for windmills*

Not to be outdone by Maggot, today saw the Northern Jersey resume its pilgrimage.
After a couple of false starts in the organisation stakes (read: Landslide's a lazy sod), I arranged to meet up with Longers. Dates and options were considered, and resulted in today's trip to Compo and Nora Batty country - Holmfirth. 
Following some in-depth research (a quick Google of which cafes were in favour with the local Lodge of the CTC) led me to struggle into headwinds (of which more later) to meet Longers at the rendezvous:




Prompt and tasty service resulted in a bacon and sausage butty for myself, whilst Longers went for a combo of scrambled eggs with brown sauce. A new taste combination to me, bu it looked pretty darn fine...
Just when we thought we were done, the waitress pointed out that as cyclists, we were entitled to a free re-fill of our cuppas. Definitely earned the *Cycle Chat Seal Of Approval*! Unfortunately we didn't get to see Mr Socks.

Second cuppas out, and we decamped across the road for the obligatory jersey handover shot. Unfortunately, the kind passer-by who took the shot cropped out the palm trees behind us, but for a moment the West Yorkshire Riviera had us convinced we'd just beaten Bertie to the South of France!





Time for a wee spin around the local lanes, so we took advantage of the prevailing Westerlies to wind-assist our way up to Spicer Hill where we went tilting at wind-farms.




We also found time to have a conversation about bullhorns...




Time came for our ways to part, with me heading South, whilst Longers and the jersey headed back across the Pennines, straight into the wind!


----------



## longers (22 Mar 2009)

Only a week after dragging the jersey out of Yorkshire it was time to send it back in that direction.

This coincided with a ride organised by Marinyork so five of us met at the Devils Plughole at Ladybower Reservoir on a fine spring day.

It was a bit misty early on but the sun shone as we met up.

View down the reservoir.







The Devils Plughole.






We set off in sunshine and headed off to our first cafe at Eyam. An excellent selection of cakes were on offer and it comes highly recommended.






It was a bit hazy but we were still able to enjoy the beautiful scenery of the Dark Peak and it changing to the very different geology of the White Peak as we headed towards Ashford, we did seem to turn into Fools on the way though.






Alun being a fool






Bokonon being a fool






Me being a fool

We managed to get through the bustling metropolis of Bakewell unscathed which was very busy indeed. No time for a tart though. Our dinner stop was to be at Flagg which meant a very decent hill out of Bakewell to Flagg via Monyash up which hill Bokonon led the way again closely followed by his brother again.

Another excellent cafe stop at a cyclist friendly establishment where we only missed another forummer by dint of him not being on his club run.

From there we headed to the city of Tideswell to do the swapover of the jersey, I thought the Cathedral would make a better backdrop than the misty fields we'd been passing so a kindly passerby was collared.






From left to right: Alun, Bokonon, Me, Bokonons brother who _very_ occasionally posts on here - I think he goes by the name of Jellymould but a very decent fellow he is in real life and the ride organise just in front - Marinyork.

From there we made our way back to the finish back at the start. A great day out in good company on a lovely day, thanks to Marinyork for organising it.

Special marks to Bokonon for riding it fixed and showing us all a clean pair of heels up the hills and to everyone for not getting any punctures.


----------



## Arch (30 Mar 2009)

Northern Jersey:

Not sure if I should do the write up, since I wasn't really handing over or recieving... Anyway, for now, here's the handover pic. As it's hoped it'll head even further north, we decided to take it at this homage to the Forth Rail Bridge, on the edge of York.

View attachment 2567


Admin is standing in for Calum, who actually brought it along, but who had peeled off by the time we remembered to take the picture. Picking up the baton, so to speak, is TheLoafer.

We had a great ride (50 miles +), glorious weather, and a nice pub lunch. What more do you need to know?

PS - for the third time, the jersey visited York Minster before the handover. It's getting to be a bit of a habit...


----------



## theloafer (30 Mar 2009)

yes arch was a really great day sorry i had no time to have tea and cakes ...by the way how was the bran flake loaf i left with admin going to arange a time and meet up with col..in darlington so he can sign the jersey before it heads further up north... would you be able to e-mail me some copies of the pics taken on the day as i thought i had left my camera at home but found it in the bottom of my bar bag after i took out the loaf..dohh


----------



## Bokonon (30 Mar 2009)

Northern Jersey:

Having only just got the picture of my phone, I will now put this thread in disarray by posting Thursday's hand-over report after Sunday's.

The Northern Jersey was passed on to Calum at Mr Foley's pub in Leeds on the evening of Thursday 26 March. The hand-over was witnessed by colly. 7 pints of the finest ales were consumed. colly then returned to work , I went home to a bowl of chilli con carne and Calum, being of the student persuasion, left to carry on drinking elsewhere.

The attached picture is of Calum with the jersey.


----------



## theloafer (5 Apr 2009)

*jersey handover*

meet up with fnaar and graham56 at newcastle this morning 10-30ish.. took handover pic then we had a rideover the milennium bridge and graham with his excellent local knowledge lead us south of the river on the ncn14 to the pedestrian tunnel..then back to newcastle on ncn72 and part of hadrian cycleway was amost excellent day out... thanks to graham and fnaar.




LtoR graham56-fnaar-theloafer


----------



## Fnaar (5 Apr 2009)

Started off as a foggy morning in Northumberland, and I needed lights on as I headed towards Newcastle. Ended up nice 'n' sunny, though. As Loafer said, nice ride heading east along south bank of Tyne, to cyclist/pedestrian tunnel. As Loafer's pic shows (see below) it was used by 20,000 people a day at one time... blimey... Headed beack west along north bank of Tyne to start point at Millennium Bridge (the blinking eye one). Good to meet Graham56 (again) and The Loafer... cheers fellas!

1st Pic: Graham 56 and the Loafer
2nd Pic: Fnaar and Graham 56
3rd Pic: the tunnel


----------



## Fnaar (12 May 2009)

*Onwards to Scotchland*

The jersey had languished in my wardrobe for long enough, and so the day came for it to continue on its journey north. It was warm enough for me to wear my short-sleeved Cycle Chat jersey as I headed out from home, passing through some of Northumberland’s finest scenery, and through or past places with such wonderful names as Dyke Neuk, Netherwitton, Nunnykirk, Snitter, Lorbottle, Callaly, Weetwood and Doddington. One wrong turn added half an hour to my journey, but I was soon back on track, and the “rolling” scenery provided enough entertainment and hilly challenge.
Just out of Doddington, now heading north-west towards the border and Coldstream itself, a call from behind alerted me to Graham56, who’d been at work that morning, got a lift some of the way, then caught me up; and so we headed on, through Fenton and Milfield. Milfield is eight miles from Coldstream, and there’s a bit of a climb before you roll down towards the Tweed. We stopped to put on waterproof tops, and it was at this point that the gathering dark clouds threw their worst at us; I can only describe that last section as bloody hard work, with sideways wind and sideways rain. We arrived at Coldstream freezing cold and very wet, and headed for a caff to warm up. The caff was hosting a kids’ birthday party (either that, or it doubled as a nursery) and the much-needed tea was a while coming!
I checked into my hotel (more on this later) and put on something warmer. A quick phone call to Hairy Jock later, and we met (also Mrs HJ and Scoosh) by the bridge over the Tweed; HJ arrived in kilt, which was a nice touch (if you see what I mean!) 
After the handover and photo-opportunity on the bridge, we said goodbye to Graham (who was heading off home) and I arranged to meet the others later for dinner. My hotel was a typically British vaguely grubby place, with a lingering smell of feet, and ominously, a board outside proclaimed that evening’s “disco party” in the public bar… at dinner, the others told me of their idyllic B&B, with shoes drying by the Aga, bowls of sweets lying around, rose petals drifting through the air, piped easy-listening music and tame baby rabbits to sleep in your slippers and keep them warm (I may have jazzed up the details here, but it sounded a lot nicer than my place  )
Dinner was good (Scrumpy Pork, Moroccan Chicken, you know, typical Scottish fare), and it was good to meet/have a chat with people who had hitherto been just names on a forum.
Back to the hotel… disco party in full-swing below, till about 1am, so not the best night’s kip. It was sort of countered by possibly the biggest fry-up breakfast I’ve ever had. I have a feeling I was the only guest… Journey home was good, weather was actually sunny and warmish most of the way (two brief rain showers) and I took it easy, as I was a bit knackered.
Mrs HJ was official photographer for the event, so HJ will no doubt provide some pics, but I can offer you this fibreglass cow at Doddington, and this humpty-back bridge at Weetwood.


----------



## graham56 (12 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> The jersey had languished in my wardrobe for long enough, and so the day came for it to continue on its journey north. It was warm enough for me to wear my short-sleeved Cycle Chat jersey as I headed out from home, passing through some of Northumberland’s finest scenery, and through or past places with such wonderful names as Dyke Neuk, Netherwitton, Nunnykirk, Snitter, Lorbottle, Callaly, Weetwood and Doddington. One wrong turn added half an hour to my journey, but I was soon back on track, and the “rolling” scenery provided enough entertainment and hilly challenge.
> Just out of Doddington, now heading north-west towards the border and Coldstream itself, a call from behind alerted me to Graham56, who’d been at work that morning, got a lift some of the way, then caught me up; and so we headed on, through Fenton and Milfield. Milfield is eight miles from Coldstream, and there’s a bit of a climb before you roll down towards the Tweed. We stopped to put on waterproof tops, and it was at this point that the gathering dark clouds threw their worst at us; I can only describe that last section as bloody hard work, with sideways wind and sideways rain. We arrived at Coldstream *freezing cold and* *very wet*, and headed for a caff to warm up. The caff was hosting a kids’ birthday party (either that, or it doubled as a nursery) and the much-needed tea was a while coming!
> I checked into my hotel (more on this later) and put on something warmer. A quick phone call to Hairy Jock later, and we met (also Mrs HJ and Scoosh) by the bridge over the Tweed; HJ arrived in kilt, which was a nice touch (if you see what I mean!)
> After the handover and photo-opportunity on the bridge, we said goodbye to Graham (who was heading off home) and I arranged to meet the others later for dinner. My hotel was a typically British vaguely grubby place, with a lingering smell of feet, and ominously, a board outside proclaimed that evening’s “disco party” in the public bar… at dinner, the others told me of their idyllic B&B, with shoes drying by the Aga, bowls of sweets lying around, rose petals drifting through the air, piped easy-listening music and tame baby rabbits to sleep in your slippers and keep them warm (I may have jazzed up the details here, but it sounded a lot nicer than my place  )
> ...


Personally i would have said "absolutely numb and effing soaked,with enough water in my shoes to float a carrier". Still, i enjoyed the ride and better still the company.


----------



## HJ (12 May 2009)

Well so far I have managed to write a blog post of the first part of our bimble in the Borders to pick up The Jersey. So it is time to give a summary of the first part here.

Three of us, Skoosh, Mrs HJ and my self, set out with some little trepidation from Edinburgh. We had been watching the weather forecasts all week and knew there was supposed to be an area of high pressure moving in, but would it arrive in time? Well, it didn't. As we set out the wind seemed fairly benign, a light westerly. We headed off through Holyrood Park along the NCN 1 route south, which we left just before Whitecraigs and headed off across country towards Gifford, where we planned to make a cake stop.






As we approached East Saltoun, a car with an amber flashing light came the other way, being chased down by a crowd of roadies.









This turned out to be the Musselburgh RCC British Eagle 62 mile road race, which had just started from East Saltoun.

This early part of the ride was easy going and we were making good progress, so we dodged round Gifford and headed for the Lammermuir Hills without the cake stop. As we climbed above Danskine, we started to notice that the wind was somewhat stronger that we had been led to expect, over 20mph gusting over 40 mph. We stopped for a bite of lunch before tackling the first big climb of the day up Wanside Rig, a mere 17% gradient. Unfortunately on the steepest part of the climb the road turns westerly, straight into the wind, and we were all forced to stop. Even so we decided to stick with the plan and take the high route, so began a titanic battle with the elements.






The Lammermuir Hills might only be 500 m high, but there is a good reason why they are popular with developers of wind farms, as we were about to find out. As we cycled across the tops, we had to keep to the middle of the road, so as not to be blown off the side in the gusts. After crossing Herd’s Hill, the road drops on a 15% gradient. I set off at speed, half way down I was travelling at over 50 Km/h (>30 mph), but had the disconcerting experience of being hit by a gust of wind which reduced my forward speed to 10 Km/h!

Having successfully crossed the Heights unscathed, we dropped down into Longformacus, here we caught up with a weather front, also slowly making its way south. At first I thought it was just a passing shower, but the time we made Duns it was seriously heavy rain. Fortunately the front managed to get away from us a few Km south of Duns, and we mostly dried out again over the remaining 15 undulating Km to Coldstream, with only our shoes still wet.

Having arrived in Coldstream, we booked into our B&B, the very cycle friendly Haymount House. We were given the use of a garage to store our bikes, the landlady offered to dry our wet gear on the Aga in the kitchen, gave us slippers to wear in the house so we could dry our shoes and would have lit the fire in the guest lounge if we had wanted, typical Scottish hospitality. I tried to phone Fnaar who we had come to meet, only to find I had missed a digit when storing the number in my mobile phone. Fortunately two minutes later he phoned me to say that he and Graham56 were ready to meet us at the bridge and hand over the relay jersey.






So after a cup of tea (and some home baking, sweeties, etc...) we set off again for the bridge. There, standing mid way over the River Tweed, on the border between Scotland and England, the Jersey was handed over. We then went to the “Welcome to Scotland” sign (there are no Welcome to England signs) for some more photos, agreed to meet Fnaar for dinner (Graham56 having pedalled off back towards Newcastle), and returned to the B&B for a long hot bath to sooth the aching muscles, before dinner…






A map of the route we took can be found here, 

and the Stats are:


Distance cycled - 86.3 Km
Time spent riding - 04:35:24
Max Speed - 55.7 Km/h
Ave Speed - 18.8 KM/h
Vertical climb - ca. 930 m


----------



## HJ (13 May 2009)

*From the border to Edinburgh*

Having successfully picked up the CycleChat Relay Jersey the day before and had a good nights sleep, we rose to a splendidly sunny day. After a hearty breakfast we set off from Coldstream towards Edinburgh, as the weather showed signs of changing with clouds bubbling up and the wind in the east. We jinxed our way along a sequence of side roads to Duns, this was pleasant easy cycling. The Scottish Borders are often described as being a cycling paradise (mostly by the Tourist Board) due to the number of quiet wee roads. We were surprised by the number of big houses about, it seemed that everywhere you looked there was a castle here and a mansion there. Ok, so that maybe a wee bit of an exaggeration, but it was obvious there was a lot of old money about. 

From Duns we swung East along the A6112, which was quiet for an A road, here again the cycling was easy. After a couple of Km we turned off north onto the B6365 and left the traffic behind. Until this point we had been gently climbing, but the road now turned downhill, which was a wee bit disconcerting as we knew that there was a lot of climbing ahead. Still, there was nothing to do but enjoy the ride, so off we went and sure enough after a couple Km, at Milburn Bridge, the road started to go up again. The hill wasn’t steep but it was long climbing 100m over 2Km. Then another short downhill to Ellemford Bridge, here the road turns and follows the Whiteadder Water up stream. Passing Cranshaws, we lamented the fact that the tea rooms there have closed, as there was no chance for a cake stop before the big climb. At this stage we were climbing but it was gentle easy stuff.






As we approached the dam wall of the Whiteadder Reservoir, we prepared for the short steep climb up the Hungry Snout. This is then followed by a slightly shorter but equally steep drop down the other side. Then there was a gentle pedal along side the Whiteadder Reservoir, contemplating the big climb up to the top of Wanside Rig. Again this wasn’t a steep climb but a long one, gaining 190m in 3.5Km. I had come down it a couple of weeks before reaching a top speed of 69.4Km/h (43 mph in old money) and was fully aware that I wasn’t going to be doing anything like that speed on the way up. Ominously there were dark clouds gathering ahead, we had seen the odd rain shower in the distance, but so far nothing had hit us. So before starting the climb in earnest I stopped and put on a waterproof jacket, then about half way up I had to stop again and take it off again as I getting to hot. As I reached the top, the storm finally burst, throwing rain and hail at us, so there was a scramble to put waterproofs back on again.






The hill conquered, we were back on the road we had come on the way out, and we headed down the hill we had struggled up the day before. This hill is unfinished business and I heard Skoosh shout “I’ll be back”, just like the Styrian Quercus. The road being newly wet and there being a sharp bend half way down, no speed records were set. We then headed straight for Gifford, taking in the Danskine dip along the way, this is 17% downhill followed sharply by a 17% uphill, which is much more fun going north. Arriving in Gifford we took the opportunity for a cake stop at “Love Coffee and Food”.






Try as hard as we could, we couldn’t quite manage to finish the chocolate cake (and we did try hard), it was very nice. Talking to the owners of the café, they told us that cyclists were their favourite customers, as they were always the happiest people. Skoosh put forward a theory that cyclists, when they reach a cake stop, are on an endorphin high and therefore happier than the average member of the population. Cake stop over, we pushed on to Edinburgh following the mixture of wee roads and off road paths we had used on the way out. Then before the parting of ways, we had one last photo stop in Holyrood Park to celebrate the arrival of the Relay Jersey in Auld Reekie, the Athens of the North.






A route map of the journey is here

The stats:


Distance cycled - 89.9 Km
Time spent riding - 04:26:48
Max Speed – 56.0 Km/h
Ave Speed - 20.2 Km/h
Vertical climb - ca. 860 m

So there we have it, the Relay Jersey cycled all the way, with none of that take the bikes in a car and go for a pootle round a country park for a few photos, malarkey. Not that anyone here would be wimpy enough to engage in that sort of behaviour would they?


----------



## Scoosh (13 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> After a hearty breakfast we set off from Coldstream towards Edinburgh, as the weather showed signs of changing with clouds bubbling up and the wind in the east. We jinxed our way along a sequence of side roads to Duns, with a short, sharp hail shower to wake us up; this was pleasant easy cycling.



Great posts, HJ, just as I remembered it too 

Photo credits to Mrs HJ, the delightful Ulli


----------



## ArDee (27 Nov 2009)

The southern jersey has started its travels again , after languishing on my kitchen work surface; its been sitting there since last year when I picked it up from The Doctor.

I passed the jersey to stevevw yesterday evening.

There are no pictures; as neither of us cycled to the exchange and I, at least, was embarrassed not to have done , the exchange was hence conducted clandestinely, under the cover of darkness, in stealth mode.

Stevevw is hoping to pass it on at the FNRttC this evening. Perhaps he will feel more at ease as he will, at least, be on the bike.


----------



## redjedi (28 Nov 2009)

SteveVW did bring it along with him and passed it onto me at the halfway stop on the FNRttc.

It was signed by SteveVW, myself, Sigsilverprinter, Redflightuk and Origamist. I'm afraid I forgot to take any pics as I was too busy eating and trying to warm up.

I carried it the rest of the way to Brighton, before offloading passing it on to arallsopp. Hopefully he will be able to pass it on the next CC member sometime soon, any excuse for a ride 

In the space of one night the number of signatures must have tripled. We've got some catching up to do on the northern one.


----------



## stevevw (29 Nov 2009)

A couple of pictures of the hand over to Redjedi. As you can see my camra was very wet by this stage.


----------



## arallsopp (30 Nov 2009)

I have the jersey. As Jedi says, the handover was just after dawn, at the end of a very wet Friday Night Ride to the coast. I got home, fell asleep and *only just* rescued it from the wash. Phew... Almost lost the signatures! 

Wife was feeling sorry for me so decided to wash my kit for today's commute. She couldn't understand why anyone would be out on a bike, on a night like that, with a long sleeved jersey, without wearing it. 

On the plus side, she evidently believes us all to be extremely fresh smelling.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Jan 2010)

Home after an impromptou 'night ride' of small and wet proportions. Cold fingers and toes. I am now the relay person (read muppet) with The London Jersey. Will write the proper ride report soon, things to remember:

Do not shred jersey in paper shredder
Remember to take photos when you chuck it in the Thames -bye bye Jersey!
TheDoctor will miss his bike lock more than my bike and tdr1nka's bike in a theft attempt.

Attendees of jersey relay:
Arallsopp
TheDoctor
tdr1nka
Mista Preston
ttcycle

Will write more soon..honest this isn't the mad ramblings of a sleep deprived fool it will all makes sense!

Night all!


----------



## arallsopp (29 Jan 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, after multiple aborted attempts, the jersey has been passed. 





L to R: Mista Preston, Tdr1nka, ttcycle, TheDoctor.
Holding the camera but insisting one of them take ownership of the jersey: Me.

Despite darkness, delays, rains, peculiars of SE London, chills and clearly crazy peds, the evening was a startling success. I no longer have the jersey. All is well.





Acknowledging the onerous responsibilities of jersey signing, Grace drops to one knee.

20 odd miles, in the rain, and all very much worth it. So nice to see you all again. 

Plus, the FNRttC crew are evidently doing something right, as a passing pedestrian asked "are you off to Brighton?" Henceforth, all groups of 3 or more cyclists meeting in the dark MUST target the coast. We have a reputation to maintain.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Jan 2010)

Brain cells engaged (well sort of..) let's write this up:

There were last minute plans made to pass on the jersey as arallsopp was feeling the pressure and was troubled by the weighty package in his care. The strategy of passing the jersey to andy the 'mile muncher' hadn't been successful, even after a desperate handover attempt on one of the Bromley Massive Sunday rides there was no person insane enough to take the jersey from Andy's sweating and nervous hands (see 'your ride today' for a report from ianrauk)- shame on you lot!! PMs flew from party to party and a last minute dash out plan was made for Thursday night on Wednesday.

Was a bit delayed coming out so was a bit late - felt a bit guilty as the rain was coming down and it was cold. Took the left out of the aerterial road and somehow went the opposite side of where I needed to be, made a call and turned round and pelted it down the road. Got off for the last bit and pushed the bike on the pavement (attempting to be good). A woman with her dog just standing on the corner of the street in the rain asked me as I pushed the bike past if we were heading out to Brighton and I said no we're just off for a ride- this made me chuckle! Finally got there to meet a slightly wet looking bunch which comprised of Arallsopp, Mista Preston, tdr1nka and TheDoctor. A round of hellos and handshakes later and recounting of the infamy/reputation of a FNRttC, we set off towards Greenwich with tdr1nka leading the way with that insanely bright red rear light blinking away. The woman asked Tdr1nka as he walked towards the main road again if we were going to Brighton.

Came through Peckham and wended our way through an array of little side streets getting rained on. Had some leisurely chats and catch ups - talked to Arallsopp about photography and his work at the moment. Found out about TheDoctor's amazingly unusual job and soon enough we were in Greenwich. Rode out up to the see the Thames and rumbled along the footpath, there was quite an impressive view of Canary Wharf lit up like a financial monster with a backdrop of syruppy treacle coloured sky without a hint of cloud. I'm a bit lax with photos -oh well.

The jersey was handed over - there was no ceremony, no torches, no bodyguards at the attempted audience rushing of CCers (who am I kidding?!) and that was it- it was too wet to hang around getting a proper handover picture at risk of getting the jersey too wet; a few furtive photos were taken by Andy - as 'proof' that the jersey had moved on. It's alright, you can sleep at night now. I joked that I'd lose the jersey down the Thames but would remember to take a photo of it- apparently the jersey has had a history in it's two yearish existence of being misplaced and lost-ahem! tdr1nka said that two years ago he was in the same spot with the jersey- it hasn't made it very far then! We've been slacking! However, there's a nice feel of completion there for the jersey to 'come home' as some would say. A few stories were told about stolen bikes on CC rides, TheDoctor still feeling the pain and tdr1nka musing over his stolen bike.

As it was wet, cold and we were getting depressed thinking of the ones that got away, we headed on. Mista Preston and Arallsopp made their way home as they had far to go and families waiting. tdr1nka, TheDoctor and myself ambled on towards the Cutty Sark Pub near the Thames Barrier. Cycled along and saw the high tide - missing the beach that tdr1nka told me about. Cycled along some rails and cobbles - pretending we were in bone shaking Roubaix territory.

Got to the pub for a swift one, locked up the bikes outside and TheDoctor took his Brompton in with him. There was talk of 'accidentally' shredding the jersey in a shredder - tdr1nka said that the zipper really messes up the machine- it sounds like he's had experience of this before...He got up to check the bikes outside and TheDoctor mumbled something about missing his lock more than the bikes if they were stolen. CC is indeed a friendly place.

Well it was getting late so we made our move to head home. I peeled off on Jamaica Road and went through Bermondsey- the road I needed was closed so I had a bit of detour but got home in the end like a drowed rat but glad to have been on the bike.


----------



## Telemark (4 Aug 2010)

I appear to be "in possession" of the Northern Relay Jersey now, attempted to take a handover photo, but the guys were too scared to touch it again, in case they were left with it  .

TechMech brought the jersey south from Perth to Loch Leven, where I signed it with Scook and HJ as witnesses  . Loch Leven's Larder is a great place for CC Ecosse meetings, plenty of space if you arrive early, no need to reserve tables, and lovely food and cakes!

The return journey to Edinburgh was "interesting", HJ and I thought we'd skirted past the worst of the "isolated showers" near Kinross, but another one caught up with us, and stayed with us until Crossgates, with flooded roads  . On leaving Crossgates, it was like somebody had turned a tap off, and the roads were completely dry until Inverkeithing. We managed to create sizeable puddles when wringing out our socks, but the jersey stayed dry, safely tucked away, phew!


*So who wants it next?* 

There are a few Edinburghers (old and new) who didn't get a chance when it first arrived here a year ago, + the Winchburgh & western contingent ... any offers? It didn't make any progress north of Perth, so maybe we should try and send it west ... 

T


----------



## Telemark (17 Sep 2010)

Oops, forgot to report ... the Northern Jersey is on the road again ... 

*Mcshroom* made a heroic effort to collect it, all the way from Cumbria  .
The evidence of the signing is here, photo courtesy of Magnatom during the legendary Pedal for Cake ride  .
The Jersey also acquired *viniga*'s sinature  . 
(other witnesses: HLaB, Scoosh, Seamab, HJ)
I'll nudge Mcshroom, hope he will be along shortly to tell his story  .

T


----------



## mcshroom (19 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> I'll nudge Mcshroom, hope he will be along shortly to tell his story  .



Er yeah soon 

Yes I am now the proud custodian of a shiny CC relay jersey, which has now been repatriated to England but I think it's first visit to Cumbria. I'm sorry the stuff below is going to look very like the Pedal for Cake write up but it was the PfC ride 

The ride started at a sensible 8.30, but unfortunately that was north of Glasgow, so I started with a drive beginning just after 5am (which doesn't only exist on FNRttCs apparently) and driving through the heavy rain on the way up I was getting worried, but by the time I made it to Bishopbriggs it was cloudy but dry. 


After confusing the security guard at Morrisons by standing outside waiting for it to open I met up with magnatom and Viniga at the station and after some talk about where Mad Doug Biker was and whether the GPSs were set we set off. The riding was good and very quickly I realised it was also a bit faster than I was used to. We kept a decent pace on flats and downhills (I kept them waiting on uphills - must work on speed up them) and except for discovering that GPSs are no substitute for actually knowing where you are going it was a pleasant ride mainly in nice countryside and sometimes with a strong if blustery tailwind.


We met Scooch in Avonbridge and moved on to Linlithgow where I was very patiently guided through the town centre traffic by Scooch and while magnatom and Viniga set off to meet up with Seamab and Sleekitcollie. We caught up a little later and stood opposite the pub while Sleekitcollie explained his accident and how the injuries were healing.


After Linlithgow we soon met up with HLaB coming the other way and he, Seamab, Viniga and magnatom promptly left me behind at the next incline, so I didn't see the acrobatics display just wondered why they were all sat in the bushes at the side of the road as I turned up. Apparently there is a bit of competition for injuring themselves on these rides, and trying to go one better than Sleekitcollie who managed to crash going downhill, Seamab, HLaB and magnatom decided to have a crash going uphill. Luckily the bikes and riders were in a condition to carry on so we rode on to Edinburgh where we met up with HJ and Telemark who treated us to some very nice cake and soup and tea (in some cases electrolyte loaded )


It was at this point that I found out about the CC Jersey, which I had somehow managed to miss completely on the forum :s. It was signed by Viniga and myself and as I was heading back on the train I agreed to look after the jersey, which is now safely stored on a shelf in my flat.


It was great to meet up with everyone 



, and I hope to get back up to Scotland again soon. There's far more about this ride (including pictures of the cakes!) on this thread 



As for the next leg of the journey, there's a few people in the Cumbria/Northumberland/Lancashire who aren't yet on the shirt - so who wants it?


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

OMG!

Tynan and the rather dishy (and sadly spoken for) TTcycle have finally met over a nice coffee and cake, me a satisfactory but modest slice of yoghurt and lemon cake, TT a huge slab of banana bread that I inexplicably missed

jersey handed over and Tynan now scanning the horizon for anyone left in the SE of England that hasn't already had and signed this one, I have dim recollections of someone to the north of me and a slightly grand expedition to deep Essex to meet Auntie Helen

a shoddy picture well taken by a young lady from the coffee counter but degraded by my battered and grubby phone, those seats and table we had were excellent btw


----------



## ttcycle (23 Nov 2010)

Bad form, truly bad form- firstly for having the London jersey for over a year but i think under 1year 6 months and secondly for shirking an actual ride to hand it on. Tynan's posted in discussion but i think his post will be moved here eventually which shows a picture of us handing over the jersey. I could describe my mundane journey on the train, passing station after station but to be honest I think that would kill things a little! Yes, I know, I am a excuse for a cyclist but what the hell riding with a cold and my terrible immunityis only asking for trouble!

The offer of tea and cake really did whet the appetite and got out and off - Tynan and myself were very impressed with the plush 'thrones' in the cafe that were oddly vacant (maybe someone had wet themselves in the chairs unbeknown to us), coffee and cakes - a chat about life in general (mine helter skelter - Tynan's busy one with kids and wife) and of course bikes then we were off!

Dishy..hahah thanks!lol
Tynan- nice to meet you mate - thoroughly pleasant chap and no running over of peds at all whilst I was with him  hope to see you on an actual ride soon!

In my defence, I have gotten a healthy number of signatures onto the jersey since it's been in my posession- it just hasn't been taken up by any willing forummer but finally, it has gone and has been taken up so up to you folks to get it moving again.

EDIT - I've had it for just under a year- Now I don't feel so bad!


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

and now, after lurking under my computer table for seven months, it went to Dunwich with me and was handed over to 4F so is somewhere up in Suffolk

i ask that the circumstances of us both being rather weary and steeling ourselves to ride to Ipswich in the early morning be taken into consideration regarding no photo, my phone had also retired hurt after somehow being soaked with sweat


----------

